
Show HN: A Tinder-style app for deciding where to eat - kelvinfan
https://github.com/kelvinfan001/findalicious
======
kelvinfan
Covid restrictions are loosening up and restaurants are starting to reopen.
Can't wait to finally eat out with your friends and family, but not used to
the plethora of options out there anymore? Try out findalicious and easily
decide!
[https://findalicious.herokuapp.com](https://findalicious.herokuapp.com)

